# Lidgerwood area



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Planning on being in the Lidgerwood area this weekend and trying some fishing. Any reports on Wahl,Grass,L.Tewaukon,Alkali,Silver, or Sprauge would be helpfull. Will be shore fishing with younger brother. E-mail [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------

